# MBBS In Ukraine



## arkserv12 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

Join the world recognized MBBS program in Ukraine.

You can now earn your MBBS degree at an expense less than 30% by doing it in one of the most reputed universities in Ukraine with world class accreditation.
"	50% Aggregate In Physics, Chemistry & Biology
"	30% Cheaper
"	World Class Standards
"	Medical University Listed With International Medical Education Directory (IMED).
Karabuts	
Logovenko Street,
Mykolayiv
Ukraine - 16600
+380930484422#shocked 
#shocked :happy: #confused #angry #growl


----------



## Slacker (Apr 1, 2009)

World class standard if you learn it in russian medium as I heard from others.


----------

